# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Cárdena

## tescelma

La presa de Cárdena forma parte del Sistema Tera en la alta Sanabria. Todas ellas (Cárdena, Garandones, Playa, Puente Porto y Vega de Conde) conducen sus aguas a la central hidroeléctrica de Monacabril.

*DATOS GENERALES*
Nombre de la Presa: CARDENA
En fase de: Explotación
Titular de la presa: ENDESA GENERACION S.A.
Proyectista: H. MONCABRIL
Categoría según riesgo: A
Fin de las obras: 31-12-1954
Recrecimiento: --
Coordenadas UTM 30: 0186089 – 4671364
Usos del embalse: Hidroeléctrico - -
Usuarios: - -

*DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS*
Superficie de la cuenca: 12,300 Km2.
Aportación media anual: 94,000 Hm3.
Precipitación media anual: 1.586,000 mm.
Avenida de Proyecto: 150,000 m3/s.

*PRESA* 
Tipo de Presa: Gravedad y Materiales sueltos pantalla 
Altura desde cimientos: 16,500 m.
Longitud de coronación: 40,000 m.
Cota coronación: 1.566,500 m.
Cota cimentación: 1.550,000 m.
Cota cauce: 1.556,000 m.
Volumen cuerpo presa: 7.670 m3
Nivel máximo de embalse normal: 1.565,50 m.
Nivel Mínimo de explotación: 1.562,00 m.
Nivel para la avenida de proyecto:
Nivel para la avenida extrema:
Resguardo normal:
Resguardo mínimo:  
Nº de desagües: 001
Cota eje desagüe de fondo: 1.553,24 m. 
Capacidad desagüe: 12,00 m3/s
Nº de aliviaderos: 002 
Capacidad aliviaderos: 47,000 - 78,000 m3/s.
Regulación: No, Labio fijo - No, Labio fijo
Capacidad de embalse: 1,500 Hm3
Caudal servidumbre: 0,020 m3/s
Capacidad útil de embalse: 0,755 Hm3.
Energía útil: 1,896 GWh

*CENTRAL HIDROELÉCTRICA*
Nombre: Moncabril
Ubicación: Galende (Zamora)
Año puesta en servicio: 1.954
Nº de grupos: 4
Potencia instalada: 12,450 + 12,510 + 12,410 + 1,470 Mw.
Salto neto máximo: 514 m.
Caudal a plena carga: 8,10 + 0,32 m3/s.
Producción media anual: 110,0 Gwh.

*DIQUE DEL COLLADO 1*
Tipo de Presa: Gravedad
Altura desde cimientos: 6,50 m.
Longitud de coronación: 58,60 m.
Cota coronación: 1.566,50 m.
Cota cimentación: 1.560,00 m.
Cota cauce: 1.563,00 m.
Volumen cuerpo presa: 1.200 m3.
Nº de desagües: 000
Capacidad desagüe (m3/s): -
Nº de aliviaderos: 001
Capacidad aliviaderos: 47,000 m3/s.
Regulación: No, Labio fijo

*DIQUE DEL COLLADO 2*
Tipo de Presa: Gravedad
Altura desde cimientos:	 8,000 m.
Longitud de coronación: 31,30 m.
Cota coronación: 1.566,50 m.
Cota cimentación: 1.558,50 m.
Cota cauce: 1.560,00 m.
Volumen cuerpo presa: 1.200 m3.
Nº de desagües:	 000
Capacidad desagüe (m3/s):	 -
Nº de aliviaderos:	 001
Capacidad aliviaderos: 78,00 m3/s.
Regulación: No, Labio fijo

*PLAN DE EMERGENCIA*
Fecha aprobación Comisión Nacional Protección Civil: 16-01-2009
Fecha aprobación Dirección General del Agua: 16-06-2009
Fecha implantación: 20-06-2011

*DATOS GEOGRÁFICOS* 
Rio de ubicación: LAGUNA DE CARDENA 
Municipio: PORTO Y GALENDE 
Vertiente: DUERO

----------


## tescelma

Fotos de la presa, buen día para subir. Primeros de noviembre pero el invierno ya ha llegado a esta cota. El acceso por Padornelo imposible y por Porto fue muy complicado.

----------


## tescelma

Estas presas del Sistema Tera, todas en unas cotas y accesos que hacen prácticamente imposible su visita durante varios meses al año; tienen aliviaderos de labio fijo. La única que tenía regulación por compuertas era Vega de Tera y ya conocemos lo que pasó con esa presa (y eso que había dos comporteros en el momento de la rotura). De los dos aliviaderos de labio fijo no hice fotos, pero aquí os pongo una satélite con su ubicación.

----------


## tescelma

Os pongo unas fotos que se ve algo mejor la presa. Estas fotos no son mías, me las bajé hace mucho de internet y no recuerdo su autor.







Aliviadeos

 

Desagüe de fondo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonita presa tescelma, muchas gracias por las imágenes y la información  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Vaya día escogiste para ir a visitarla... haría un frío y una ventolera de cuidado  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ARAGORM

Muchas gracias por las imágenes e información tescelma.
Un saludo.

----------


## tescelma

> Vaya día escogiste para ir a visitarla... haría un frío y una ventolera de cuidado


Pues si, después de tanto buscar el día, dimos en el clavo  :Embarrassment: . Dos bajo cero, una ventisca que iba cerrando el camino de nieve a nuestro paso, caminos impracticables hasta el punto de no poder hacer toda la ruta planeada. Fue el mismo día de las fotos de Puente Porto (http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=10062) las de la nieve.


El caso es que desde abajo, antes de empezar a subir, no parecía que la cosa fuese a estar mal, pero vaya como estaba  :Mad: 

SALUDOS

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos estupendas y bonitas, como dice F. Lazaro: un pelin fresquitas

----------


## FEDE

Hola Tescelma.

Buenas fotos, aunque el tiempo no te acompaño, en un dia soleado se deben hacer unas fotos preciosas por la zona, muchas gracias por las fotos y la información  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas fotos Tescelma.

La nieve, la niebla y el aire dan una imagen espectacular.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## tescelma

Más de un mes después de la anterior visita, he vuelto al lugar. Esta vez, aunque el invierno en esta zona ya ha irrumpido con toda su crudeza, el día era espectacular. La subida de temperaturas y las lluvias de hace unos días han derretido casi toda la nieve. En cambio, el embalse ha comenzado a helarse, en unos días se podrá pasar por encima (para los atrevidos).
El objetivo del viaje era Vega de Conde, por lo que las fotos de esta presa las hice sin desde el coche, sin parar, unas a la ida y otras a la vuelta. Es que en este tiempo oscurece muy pronto y no quería que me pillase la noche aquí arriba. Además el viaje es largo, en total más de siete horas de coche.

----------


## perdiguera

Bonitas imágenes, Tescelma.
¿De verdad se hiela tanto como para caminar por encima? Yo no me atrevería.

----------


## tescelma



----------


## juanlo

En la zona y a la altura que está este embalse debe ser normal que se congele con frecuencia, ademas seguramente que ese hielo dure bastantes días.
Esto por mi zona es prácticamente imposible. Yo nunca lo he visto en vivo.
Gracias por las fotos.

----------


## tescelma

> ¿De verdad se hiela tanto como para caminar por encima? Yo no me atrevería.


Pues realmente no lo se, aunque dicen que si. Yo desde luego no lo voy a comprobar  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Teniendo en cuenta que los más duro del invierno esta por llegar, seguro que para finales de enero tiene un buen espesor el hielo.

----------


## tescelma

> En la zona y a la altura que está este embalse debe ser normal que se congele con frecuencia, ademas seguramente que ese hielo dure bastantes días.


Más que días, yo diría meses, si ya se ha empezado a helar, seguro que se sigue helando, cada vez más, hasta marzo.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos preciosas, ¡la superficie helada! :EEK!:  Yo creia que eso no ocurria en nuestros lagos o embalses :Cool:

----------


## sergi1907

Unas imágenes preciosas tescelma :Smile: 

La capa de hielo da una imagen del frío que ha hecho estos días.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes tescelma, muchas gracias  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Para que se haya puesto así la superficie del embalse, la "pelona" que ha debido de caer ha tenido que ser de órdago jejejeje  :Big Grin: 




> La capa de hielo da una imagen del frío que ha hecho estos días.


Y del que nos queda todavía por pasar... que para hoy y mañana la rasca que va a hacer va a ser floja  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Muy buenas fotos Tescelma, supongo que por esas latitudes un dia soleado será de agradecer, y por favor no seas tú un atrevido  :Wink:  nada más pensar que pisar uno el hielo, se rompe, me chirrean los dientes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Que nadie del foro, se atreva a poner un pie encima de ese hielo... Que como dice Fede, dá miedo el pensar que una vez allí subido rompa... Supongo que sólo será una capita de hielo, no??? Aunque sepa Dios... ahí debe hacer un frío... Magníficas fotos y gracias por compartirlas en un día de perros en la mancha donde hemos llegado a -5, y viendo tus imágenes nos viene una ... :Smile:

----------


## TURBINEITOR

La pregunta la formulé en el post del embalse de Vega de Conde, pero creo que aqui es su sitio perfecto (lo digo por las fotos que ha puesto Tescelma)


Pero aqui hago mi pregunta.................????????????????

Estos embalses estan sometidos durante todo el invierno a bajas temperaturas, helada tras helada, y cuando la capa de hielo del embalse es lo suficientemente gruesa........................ que pasa con el hielo cuando el nivel del embase baja por turbinación??????????????? se rope o se quedará quieto y parecerá que el embalse esta lleno aunque no sea asi

o la cota del embalse no suele oscilar?

----------


## tescelma

> Estos embalses estan sometidos durante todo el invierno a bajas temperaturas, helada tras helada, y cuando la capa de hielo del embalse es lo suficientemente gruesa........................ que pasa con el hielo cuando el nivel del embase baja por turbinación??????????????? se rope o se quedará quieto y parecerá que el embalse esta lleno aunque no sea asi
> 
> o la cota del embalse no suele oscilar?


Buena pregunta. Yo también me la hice, pero no tengo respuesta, supongo que si el nivel sube, el hilo subirá por flotación. Pero si el nivel baja, supongo que se irá fracturando la placa de hielo, no se ... imagino.  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Buena pregunta. Yo también me la hice, pero no tengo respuesta, supongo que si el nivel sube, el hilo subirá por flotación. Pero si el nivel baja, supongo que se irá fracturando la placa de hielo, no se ... imagino.


Yo pienso lo mismo. El hielo debería ser muy grueso para poder soportar su propio peso.

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que tiene ésta respuesta:
El momento flector en la zona inferior del hielo situado en el centro del vano entre las dos orillas haría que, como el hielo no resiste prácticamente tracciones, se partiese, formando una grieta longitudinal por el centro, más o menos, del embalse.
A su vez el movimiento hacia abajo de la zona partida provoca otro momento flector esta vez en la parte superior de los trozos provocando otras dos grietas a los cuartos de longitud más o menos.
Eso ocurriría en las dos direcciones, o mejor en todas por lo que se agrietaría formando placas, más o menos rectangulares que caerían al agua de abajo. Y comenzaría a ocurrir de manera rápida, prácticamente en el momento en que dejara de contactar con el agua líquida.
Cuando volviese a helar y caso que volviese a bajar pasaría lo mismo; si subiera el agua, el hielo, como flota, subiría troceado y si el frío continuase se volvería a helar.

----------


## TURBINEITOR

Perdiguera:
Gracias por la explicacion, me has convencido.

Lo que pasa es que alguna vez me han contado que  algun que otro coche ha estado haciendo derrapes encima de alguna laguna (de bastante capacidad de Agua) y me costaba pensar que se romperia el hielo, pero gracias por tu respuesta

saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Efectivamente puede haber coches y camiones encima de una laguna helada ya que la placa de hielo esta, digamos, soportada por el agua de abajo, que cuesta de comprimir y dicha compresión ejerce, hacia arriba una fuerza equilibradora.
Es decir si el volumen de agua es constante el hielo puede resistir las cargas que no superen el esfuerzo de compresión que admite su grosor.
Mientras que si el volumen de agua baja comienzan a aparecer las tracciones y se raja rápidamente.

----------


## tescelma

> ... Lo que pasa es que alguna vez me han contado que  algun que otro coche ha estado haciendo derrapes encima de alguna laguna (de bastante capacidad de Agua) y me costaba pensar que se romperia el hielo, pero gracias por tu respuesta


La verdad es que me cuesta creer lo del coche derrapando por lagunas heladas por estas latitudes. No creo que la capa de hielo que se crea en estos embalses y/o lagunas resista el peso de un coche. Además, en tal caso habría que sospesar el tema de si hace el frío necesario para crear esa capa de hielo, resultaría prácticamente imposible acceder a estos embalses/lagunas, los caminos estarían impracticables, no os imagináis los neveros y bloques de hielo que se forman; auténticas montañas que bloquean por completo los accesos.

----------


## tescelma

Aguas tranquilas




Caudal ecológico por desagüe de fondo.

----------


## tescelma

Aguas abajo de la presa.





Aquí, al fondo puede apreciarse una esquina del lago de Sanabria.






Utilizando el zoom y aumentando el contraste, podemos ver parte del lago de Sanabria.

----------


## tescelma

Ribadelago desde Cárdena




Sirenas para aviso a la población en caso de emergencia.

----------


## tescelma

Plan de Emergencia del Embalse de Cárdena

http://medias.laopiniondezamora.es/p...2011062100.pdf

http://www.laopiniondezamora.es/coma...vo/526488.html

----------


## Los terrines

Precioso reportaje el tuyo, tescelma.

Muchas gracias por compartirlo con el foro.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por esas fotos y por el enlace de la noticia... esperemos que esos fuertes sonidos siempre sean en simulacro... buena iniciativa para tener a la gente alerta. Un saludo.

----------


## jlois

No voy a descubrir nada nuevo que no lo halla hecho ya de antemano el amigo Tescelma con su brillante presentación de esta presa y su entorno, pero como al realizar la ruta del Cañón de Cárdena, nuestros pasos nos llevaron hasta la misma presa, ahí quedan estas nuevas imágenes. 







El río Cárdena ya por debajo de la presa, su cañón y al fondo el Lago de Sanabria.



EL Embalse de Cárdena congelado y a la izquierda , la pista forestal que lleva a Porto en la provincia de Orense y que pasa al lado de los embalses de La Playa, Puente Porto  pertenecientes a este mismo Sistema Moncabril y que también se acerca al embalse de Valdesirgas.





La congelación del embalse era más que evidente pero...no sería capaz de garantizarlo caminando por encima, jejeje...

----------


## tescelma

Buenas fotos. Veo que han puesto una escala con las cotas del embalse.
Por cierto Porto no está en Orense, pertenece a la provincia de Zamora.

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas imágenes Jose Luis, la verdad es que continuamente te superas.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## JMTrigos

Un termómetro deberían colocar también. Buenas fotos.

----------


## Raiden

Muy buenas fotos, gracias a ambos. Me surge una duda, siempre que hago esa ruta vuelvo mosqueado pensando qué utilidad tiene el trípode metálico que aparece cubierto en una especie de caseta en el centro de la penúltima foto de Jose Luis. Si no recuerdo mal hay otro similar en Vega de Conde. ¿Alguien me puede sacar de dudas?

¡Gracias!

----------


## Luján

> Muy buenas fotos, gracias a ambos. Me surge una duda, siempre que hago esa ruta vuelvo mosqueado pensando qué utilidad tiene el trípode metálico que aparece cubierto en una especie de caseta en el centro de la penúltima foto de Jose Luis. Si no recuerdo mal hay otro similar en Vega de Conde. ¿Alguien me puede sacar de dudas?
> 
> ¡Gracias!


Tiene pinta de ser un puesto de observación de la presa. Algo así como un vértice geodésico, pero específico para observar los desplazamientos de la estructura. Ahí encima se coloca un teodolito/estación total/ cualquier otro equipo similar y con él se hacen mediciones milimétricas de la situación y deformación de la estructura.

En muchas presas hay puestos similares.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Vértice geodésico, seguro.
La única diferencia con otros, es que está protegido de las inclemencias del tiempo.
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Eso es!!! Es para controlar los movimientos de la presa respecto a su entorno. Son unos puntos fijos que se suelen colocar en las laderas aguas arriba y abajo de la presa y en coronación existen unos puntos de colimación y enfilamiento donde se miden posibles desplazamientos.

----------


## Raiden

Gracias por las respuestas, muy interesante, inicialmente pensé que se tratasen de extraños vértices geodésicos, pero cuando los buscaba en las bases de datos no constaban. Efectivamente repasando la foto del correspondiente a Vega de Conde también está enfilado al muro de la presa, corroborando la función que comentáis. Y un detalle, ¿conocéis el nombre técnico de dicha estructura?

----------


## Luján

> Gracias por las respuestas, muy interesante, inicialmente pensé que se tratasen de extraños vértices geodésicos, pero cuando los buscaba en las bases de datos no constaban. Efectivamente repasando la foto del correspondiente a Vega de Conde también está enfilado al muro de la presa, corroborando la función que comentáis. Y un detalle, ¿conocéis el nombre técnico de dicha estructura?


Yo creo que vértice geodésico cubierto para el control de la estructura sería un buen nombre.  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

*BASES GEODÉSICO-TOPOGRÁFICAS PARA CONTROL DE
MOVIMIENTOS EN CORONACIÓN.

*Puede ser????

----------


## perdiguera

Es mucho más corto.
Bases topográficas de replanteo.

----------


## Raiden

Perfecto, gracias!

----------

